# Casting For a Cause Fishing Tournament! March 24th-27th!



## flatsfisher93 (Feb 15, 2011)

The 3rd annual Casting for a Cause fishing tournament is going on March 24th-27th! This tournament is unlike any other with it being held in between two National Parks offering outstanding fishing for offshore and inshore/backcountry species. Not only will you be fishing some of the world’s finest waters but you will also be raising funds and awareness for Prader-Willi Syndrome Association and Tropical Everglades Visitor Association. We’re looking forward to you joining us for an action packed weekend of great fishing as anglers. 

For additional information please go to www.castingforacause.com or send us an email at [email protected] .
OFFSHORE: 
- Early Entry (valid through March 3rd)- $800/ boat includes four (4) anglers. $1000 after March 3rd.
- Species- Sailfish, Wahoo, Kingfish and Dolphin. The sailfish will be catch and release, while the other species will be weighed in at the dock in the afternoon on each day.
- Schedule- Saturday, March 26th, 8am-4pm. Sunday, March 27th, 8am-3pm.
- No required port of departure!
- $5,000 guaranteed to be paid out to the top offshore boat!
INSHORE/BACKCOUNTRY (Adult):
- Early Entry (valid through March 3rd)- $250/ boat includes two (2) anglers. $500 after March 3rd.
- Species: Redfish, Snook, Tarpon, Permit, Bonefish. (strictly catch and release)
- Schedule- Saturday, March 26th, 7am-3pm. Sunday, March 27th, 7am-3pm. (They’re will be check in stations in both Islamorada and Homestead, see castingforacause.com for more details)
- Fishing Everglades National Park (see site for boundary details).
INSHORE/BACKCOUNTRY (Student):
- Two (2) anglers, both 21 and under with ID, $250/boat includes two (2) anglers
FUN FISH DIVISION:
- (Not eligible for $5,000 grand prize, a Calcutta will be offered at the tournament)
- Species: Dolphin, Kingfish, Wahoo and Tuna.
- Entry- $400/ boat includes four (4) anglers

The Captains meeting will be held Thursday, March 24th, at 6:00pm at Capri Restaurant (935 Krome Ave. Florida City FL 33034) *one representative per boat must be present*

Michelle M. Torbert James P. Accursio Steve Jacques Hays Davis
Co-Chair  Co-Chair Co-Chair Tournament Director
President-PWFA President-TEVA


----------

